# Women's wide feet



## elizsummer1994 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi guys, I've struggled with finding boots my whole life. I am a size 7 womens but have wide feet for a woman but the primary issue is that I have duck feet. They are wider at the front and get even wider when I ride on my toes. There are almost no wide boots for women and men's wide boots don't come in my size. Does anyone have any advice? I love snowboarding but it's just too painful for me to continue if I cant find a solution


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Burton offers some men's size 6 boots in wide. Boots are the most important piece of equipment, so good luck finding the right pair.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

What brands have you tried in the last 6 years or so?

You could consider switching to hard boots and getting them punched/fit to your specific needs. Wrath has an interesting take here: clicky


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Moto from Burton comes in m6 as wide. Otherwise there are asian fit of some brands, which have a little more room in the liner, both women and mens, and mens are always a bit wider than womens boots. Adidas mens at least are kinda wide in the front, but have a weird heel shape, low height, you would have to try them on for like half an hour, and dunno if they come in your size.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

How wide are they?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, 
Start with what @neni says. Measure your feet per wiredsports instructions and post pics of the measurements/feet.
Presuming your feet are duck shaped...but do you walk flat foot...which might be another issue...fallen arches?
And why would you ride on your toes?...that's perhaps a boot fit issue and/or a technique/skill issue.

We need more info to help sort it.
How long/level of rider,
Terrain/where you ride,
Specifically where and what is the pain,
What boots have you used,
Do you use aftermarket insoles
and any other info that might be relevant?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Presuming your feet are duck shaped...but do you walk flat foot...which might be another issue...fallen arches?
> And why would you ride on your toes?...that's perhaps a boot fit issue and/or a technique/skill issue.


Can't always ride heelside you know;
Fallen arches seem to come from too big boots, bindings, boards and misshaped ankle straps, can't always solve it with insoles. Imagine it must be hell when all those things combine.


----------



## elizsummer1994 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jimi7 said:


> Burton offers some men's size 6 boots in wide. Boots are the most important piece of equipment, so good luck finding the right pair.


unfortunately I would be a men's size 5 and they don't have any wide boots in size 5


----------



## elizsummer1994 (Nov 13, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome,
> Start with what @neni says. Measure your feet per wiredsports instructions and post pics of the measurements/feet.
> Presuming your feet are duck shaped...but do you walk flat foot...which might be another issue...fallen arches?
> And why would you ride on your toes?...that's perhaps a boot fit issue and/or a technique/skill issue.
> ...


I've been snowboarding almost 10 years. I go maybe 5-10 times a year so not super often, but that's mostly because of the boot issue.
I don't do the park, just ride the regular mountain. but again, mostly because of the pain.
I've tried solomon, burton, thirty two. I have been fitted multiple times.
the pain is the upper part of my foot, so the toes and the space just below my toes. the toe part of my feet cramp up within an hour of putting my boots on, even if I am just sitting. But if I wear any size bigger, there is wayyyy too much heel lift and friction.
I am a size 7 in regular shoes but my heel is narrow but the widest part of my foot is 11 cm. my feet extend out like a duck foot.


----------



## elizsummer1994 (Nov 13, 2020)

Rip154 said:


> Can't always ride heelside you know;
> Fallen arches seem to come from too big boots, bindings, boards and misshaped ankle straps, can't always solve it with insoles. Imagine it must be hell when all those things combine.


yeah i go back and forth between my heel side and my toe side. I have to take my boots off after every run.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

elizsummer1994 said:


> the pain is the upper part of my foot, so the toes and the space just below my toes. the toe part of my feet cramp up within an hour of putting my boots on, even if I am just sitting. But if I wear any size bigger, there is wayyyy too much heel lift and friction.


Try posting a pic of your feet. Foot cramping is often because the boot is too big.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Just one foot or both? Always the same foot?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Real foot beds. You’ve been fit? Where? You might need boot work. It’s doable, you just need a good boot fitter.


----------



## evocrew (Oct 29, 2020)

I've had the best luck with fitting K2 or thirtytwo boots for wider women's feet. Working with a quality bootfitter def makes a big difference. Getting a custom insole is probably the route you need to go, as well as a heat mold that focuses on the specific problem areas using some foam inserts to bump out those areas a bit more.


----------



## elizsummer1994 (Nov 13, 2020)

Donutz said:


> Just one foot or both? Always the same foot?


it's always only just the left foot.


----------

